

How to Design a Good Website - physcab
http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/01/10-ways-to-design-a-good-web-site/?em

======
justlearning
NYTimes? website design? Have they run out of topics?

Anyway, A far better version is from the BBC (the media equivalent, but
detailing their own UI experience). Don't recall if it was posted before on
HN.

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/radiolabs/2009/01/how_we_make_web...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/radiolabs/2009/01/how_we_make_websites.shtml)

